# HUGE Siggies...What's up with that?



## Maynard (Oct 14, 2009)

I thought that our siggies were only supposed to be certain sizes? 

Lately, there have been LOTS of huge siggies and its making the forum hard to navigate, especially on mobile phones (Im scrolling over more pictures to get to actual content! 

Have the rules been changed? 
What happened to code enforcement?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Oct 14, 2009)

All I know is that my big siggy is gone. What's up with that?


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 14, 2009)

isn't there like a pdf forum for phones? I know sometimes when I do searches a different form of the board comes up and it's all text no pics.


----------



## dlewis (Oct 14, 2009)

I see them too.


----------



## Encore (Oct 14, 2009)

ad...block.


----------



## MizAvalon (Oct 14, 2009)

We were told to report that kind of stuff to mods.

I just ignore it at this point. It's the same posters doing it repeatedly anyway.erplexed


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Oct 14, 2009)

I have big siggy. I show her on the 1st post and try to remember to remove her on subsequent posts. I do that when I have a normal sized siggy, too. I'm on mobile too. I'm on my bb waiting for jury duty to resume. Sorry if anyone is upset by it. I'll try to find one of her in a smaller size, k?


----------



## Maynard (Oct 14, 2009)

Encore said:


> ad...block.


 
I dont have AdBlock on my cell phone..unfortunately...


----------



## Maynard (Oct 14, 2009)

MizAvalon said:


> We were told to report that kind of stuff to mods.
> 
> I just ignore it at this point. It's the same posters doing it repeatedly anyway.erplexed


 
I guess that's what I will have to do. The thing is I forget, cause at home, I have ADblocked half the board...I see it on my phone and get super annoyed.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Oct 16, 2009)

is this siggy better?


----------



## Maynard (Oct 16, 2009)

GeeLove said:


> is this siggy better?



Your siggy isnt big in comparison to the ones that I have seen.

I actually think that is a normal size.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gin said:


> Your siggy isnt big in comparison to the ones that I have seen.
> 
> I actually think that is a normal size.



Her name is Kandi NOT Khandi!!!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Oct 16, 2009)

I cannot stand them-makes my screen all wonky..make it small..they can always be enlarged by those who choose to enlarge.  Folk cannot help it..bigger the photos..more the looks!! Nikos is not standing by his word of not allowing those eye/screen popping shots--busy elsewhere Nikos?????????


----------



## DivaD04 (Oct 17, 2009)

this is a pet peeve of mine. i've posted this same issue in the etiquette thread. but regular big pic posters don't care until nikos put an end to what i call bap....big *** pics. my cam is set small size... and just about every digital camera has it. 
but even if i have it set on large, i still take the time to crop not only to respect my eyes and screen but others as well. 

disclaimer: if you find any of my old threads with bap, know that i had to figure out how to use my digital camera. not to mention playing with powerpoint has helped me to learn that i can convert a picture document into jpeg file.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Oct 17, 2009)

The biggest issue is you have so many non-internet savy posters here that they can't even understand why it's silly to put huge pictures everywhere.  

Nikos deleted one of my siggies that was inoffensive (first family pic) and not gigantor. I kept on reporting someone who had a huge picture of something sexual and nothing happened.  I have turned off all signatures because there doesn't seem to be any enforcement. It takes away from the board when I have to scroll by a 8x10 of someone.  

Next up will be blocking images in posts because multiple people will quote 15 pictures from the OP and say something like "thanks" or "haha these are cute" or "love those shoes". It uses up all the bandwith and it's annoying.


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 17, 2009)

Weyall..I know yall talkin bout me so wassup wit dat? yall wanna fight! lets do it!






hehehehehe..Ima start makin mine smaller..yeah I iz a guilty...


----------



## healthytext (Oct 17, 2009)

Curlee_lurker said:


> Next up will be blocking images in posts because multiple people will quote 15 pictures from the OP and say something like "thanks" or "haha these are cute" or "love those shoes". It uses up all the bandwith and it's annoying.



Y'know, I think there's a plug-in or something for vBulletin which changes any IMG tags inside of quotes to URL tags so you only see links to the images and not the images themselves. It works beautifully on another board I post at. The other option is a sitewide "Don't quote pictures" rule which will be impossible to enforce.

As for signatures, I had to turn everything off but I think the 500 x 200 limit is way too huge for a board with such a large readership. A few lines of text is good enough.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Oct 17, 2009)

Encore said:


> ad...block.



Girl, your siggy is so wrong in so many ways! I can't stop laughing, it's too funny.


----------



## Maynard (Oct 18, 2009)

I was told to submit a ticket regarding large siggies. I have submitted one, so maybe if enough of us do it, something can be done in regards of enforcing the rule.

You can submit a ticket thru the link in Beverly's siggie.


----------



## Natural Glow (Oct 18, 2009)

Is my siggy too big? I'm always self conscious about it but photobucket was acting like a beyotch when I was resizing and uploading so I figured as long as LHCF let me upload I was cool. And I compared my sig to others and was like "oh I'm good" but I browse from my phone sometimes too so if it's too big let me know and I'll change it. 

It's not like I post that much but I don't wanna mess up somebody's browsing experience when I do.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 18, 2009)

looks like someone put an end to it for ya'll. I see alot of X boxes around here.


----------



## exoticmommie (Oct 18, 2009)

*"The maximum size of your custom image is 500X200, or 19.5 KB  whichever is smaller" *and as for text and images together you can have five lines. Those are the rules, so if a person has the image for one line and text for the other lines, they are not breaking any rules. Also what is considered big on a cell phone is not big on a computer so that also needs to be taken into consideration. The forum itself enforces the rules by not allowing the rule to be broken in the first place. If the it deems it to big based on the rules, the user will receive an error and be told to redo the signature and the forum will tell them why it won't be accepted...


----------



## DivaD04 (Oct 19, 2009)

idk, i have to pc's 1) a 24" imac and 2) a 10" dell and i tell ya what...when i run into b.a.p. that make me wait so it can load

it doesn't have to be a siggy, but a bap that folks post or thread about and then those who quote the pics on top
i say come on now, we all learn; we know better than that at some point on here


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Oct 19, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


> *"The maximum size of your custom image is 500X200, or 19.5 KB  whichever is smaller" *



That's all well and good but this only applies when someone loads their signature picture onto the server. If you use a link, the sky is the limit.  You can link a photo that forces people to scroll horizontally. 

Also - I keep signatures off and this was well before I was interested in looking at LHCF on my mobile device.  The fact of the matter is someone having a huge photo of them in their signature is not impressive nor neccessary.  This is not Match.com (I don't think) and some of the photos with come hither stares or in a skimpy outfit, I guess to show off their hairstyle, isn't required nor do most people care to see this mess.  It becomes distracting to the person browsing the site and then I'm forced to answer 20 questions if anyone walks by me and happens to see someone posing nekkid in their shower with droplets of water everywhere.


----------



## *KP* (Oct 19, 2009)

I think Nikos should just put the scroll bars back in siggys.  Then it is easy to tell if it is too big or not


----------



## exoticmommie (Oct 19, 2009)

Curlee_lurker said:


> That's all well and good but this only applies when someone loads their signature picture onto the server. If you use a link, the sky is the limit.  You can link a photo that forces people to scroll horizontally.
> 
> Also - I keep signatures off and this was well before I was interested in looking at LHCF on my mobile device.  The fact of the matter is someone having a huge photo of them in their signature is not impressive nor neccessary.  This is not Match.com (I don't think) and some of the photos with come hither stares or in a skimpy outfit, I guess to show off their hairstyle, isn't required nor do most people care to see this mess.  It becomes distracting to the person browsing the site and then I'm forced to answer 20 questions if anyone walks by me and happens to see someone posing nekkid in their shower with droplets of water everywhere.



wow, I have never seen any of the above.

But regardless of if it is necessary or not, unless it is deemed as inappropriate under the mods discretion, that is not breaking the rules. I use to be a admin at another site, and we basically relied on the forum and code added to it to moderate the picture sizes. (I even added code so that large images in the thread were automatically re-sized). We also thought some pictures were weird, but they were not to the point where we felt they had to take the picture down. As an admin you don't wanna ostracize people just because some(even yourself) don't like the picture, or don't feel like scrolling past it. If that's the case then every picture needs to be taken down, because someone will always find something wrong. Some may even take issue with my siggy of my kids. You never know...

We need to have patience and understand, that the admins and mods most likely don't  have time to go around and measure each picture to make sure it's ok. Same with the pictures content, because as mentioned before unless it is inappropriate or in other cases copyright/stealing issues. No rules are being broken. Also we have to keep in mind the forum said or 19kb or smaller. So if the picture is 800X800 and is 5kb it can be uploaded, and that is the mods discretion as well whether it needs to be taken down. I am looking at this from the mods/admins standpoint. They will get around to these issues, but as of right now they most likely have other more important things to worry about, be patient...


----------



## Maynard (Oct 19, 2009)

^^ Thanks for sharing your experiences EM, but the mods on THIS site have addressed this issue in the past, (Pre 2009) and have committed to us in regards to keeping the siggies to a reasonable size. This is an issue and it had been heavily moderated in the past. 

I have been advised by a moderator on THIS site as to what to do to get the problem fixed.

Unless you are Beverly or Beverly's rep, I will leave it to her to tell me if any rules have/have not been broken. This is something that she has taken care of in the past and I dont see why she wouldn't continue.


----------



## exoticmommie (Oct 19, 2009)

that is exactly what I am saying, I am saying what most rules are and just saying to have patience, (you may also have people reporting things that are not breaking any rules and clogging up their system) because if it has already been reported and the admins see it is an issue then they will definitely get to it. It probably just isn't an priority at this time, which is why it is taking a while. I just understand their predicament, pictures have been and will be a sensitive issue, but I will keep comments to my self in the future.

and your welcome.


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Oct 20, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


> that is exactly what I am saying, I am saying what most rules are and just saying to have patience



I don't even mean this on some newbie stfu stuff...but you may not have been here when this was addressed in the past.  If you were posting under another name before this one maybe, but if this is your only SN you surely weren't here when announcements were being made.

The bandwith that people are sucking up is ridiculous, not to mention the board isn't enjoyable when I'm scrolling horizontally because someone has made a 20" wide collage of their hair from 1979 to present day or their 17 year old's school pictures from kindegarten to today.


----------



## exoticmommie (Oct 21, 2009)

Curlee_lurker said:


> I don't even mean this on some newbie stfu stuff...but you may not have been here when this was addressed in the past.  If you were posting under another name before this one maybe, but if this is your only SN you surely weren't here when announcements were being made.
> 
> The bandwith that people are sucking up is ridiculous, not to mention the board isn't enjoyable when I'm scrolling horizontally because someone has made a 20" wide collage of their hair from 1979 to present day or their 17 year old's school pictures from kindegarten to today.




Ok, I honestly haven't seen any siggies that huge.  I hope mine is not considered big. If so I will resize. Maybe the admins can adjust the forum settings to be more strict, and add codes to do so as well. And/or maybe add a sticky addressing the issue with specifics on the size. Because if no one knows (who knows how many people join this site daily or weekly, most likely quite a bit) it will continue to happen.


----------



## carameldelight87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree with exoticmommie. If you don't want pictures in the siggies that big then u change the requirements so that people get an error when they upload a pic that big.

U have to consider that, as someone mentioned before, there are lot of non-internet savvy users here who probably upload their pictures straight from the cameras with little to no editing. My camera's images begin at 2000x2000 so u can imagine how big that would be. 

There should be more explanation as to how to enhance ones siggy. Everytime I try to change my siggy it gives me an error. I made a pikistrip and I can't figure out how to attach it to my siggy like everyone else. Plus, everytime I tried to add more text, they tell me I'm surpassing the 5 line limit. I only have one pic and one line?!

So I personally would like to see the siggy requirements reevaluated or further explained.

BTW, I've never seen a siggy as big as the OP and others here are mentioning. And u keep saying "well u weren't here when they addressed this before, there were a lot of huge siggies out here!" Well, if all of those "huge" siggies are no longer here for us "newbies" to witness...why are u complaining? 

Edit* Ha, I figured out the pikistrips thing. Yay!


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 26, 2009)

It seems that we are going through this every year. I was hoping that people would be more respectful to others that do not enjoy broadband.

The rules have not changed. Big signatures are not allowed as a courtesy to all members.

I will write this one more time.

1. Create your signature
2. Post something (even a test post in the Q&A forum)
3. Go to your post
4. If your signature occupies more than 1/4th of the visible window - chop it.

Simple as that.

I will be running the delete big signatures script very soon. Whoever sees their signature disappear, well it was too big. Please do not open tickets as to whether your signature is big or not. Read the above 4 steps and you will be ok.

Members that do not comply with the rules will receive infractions and suspension of their account and in some cases permanent bans.


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 27, 2009)

NM my opinion doesnt matter anyways


----------



## Geminigirl (Oct 27, 2009)

not wasting my breath here


----------



## Southern Belle (Oct 27, 2009)

Curlee_lurker said:


> That's all well and good but this only applies when someone loads their signature picture onto the server. If you use a link, the sky is the limit. You can link a photo that forces people to scroll horizontally.
> 
> Also - I keep signatures off and this was well before I was interested in looking at LHCF on my mobile device. The fact of the matter is someone having a huge photo of them in their signature is not impressive nor neccessary. This is not Match.com (I don't think) and *some of the photos with come hither stares or in a skimpy outfit, I guess to show off their hairstyle, isn't required nor do most people care to see this mess. It becomes distracting to the person browsing the site and then I'm forced to answer 20 questions if anyone walks by me and happens to see someone posing nekkid in their shower with droplets of water everywhere*.


 

YOU, my dear - are my NEW BEST FRIEND. I was actually waiting on somebody to mention that!!! What is UP with that, anyway?!?! I won't name names, but come on - a hot tub? With candles? And bubbles? REALLY? Uh - you do realize, this site is ALL women, right?


----------



## lonelysky (Oct 27, 2009)

Southern Belle said:


> YOU, my dear - are my NEW BEST FRIEND. I was actually waiting on somebody to mention that!!! What is UP with that, anyway?!?! I won't name names, but come on - a hot tub? With candles? And bubbles? REALLY? Uh - you do realize, this site is ALL women, right?


 You neva know girl. They tryna kick they game just in case there are some male lurkers out there.


----------



## Demi27 (Oct 27, 2009)

Southern Belle said:


> YOU, my dear - are my NEW BEST FRIEND. I was actually waiting on somebody to mention that!!! What is UP with that, anyway?!?! I won't name names, but come on - *a hot tub? With candles? And bubbles?* REALLY? Uh - you do realize, this site is ALL women, right?


 

Are you serious? 

I don't even know what to say about that one.


----------



## Southern Belle (Oct 28, 2009)

jcsavestheday said:


> You neva know girl. They tryna kick they game just in case there are some male lurkers out there.


 




Demi 1974 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> I don't even know what to say about that one.


 

I wouldn't lie to yall about that. I thought I was gon' need THERAPY....


----------



## Curlee_lurker (Oct 28, 2009)

Southern Belle said:


> I won't name names, but come on - a hot tub? With candles? And bubbles? REALLY? Uh - you do realize, this site is ALL women, right?



It gets outrageous.  I'll look back up at my address bar to make sure where I am.  That was back before I just turned all siggies off.  My browsing is much more pleasant now that I'm not forced to look at people's modeling portfolio while I browse.

I remember seeing some animated blowing kisses and some shower photoshoots and I'm seeing people go about their business in threads talking like we're not being forced to see this.  I'm sitting here like  and they are like "yeah girl I like to use the 2 step Aphogee about a month after my touch up to prevent reversion".


----------



## Natural Glow (Oct 28, 2009)

Curlee_lurker said:


> It gets outrageous. I'll look back up at my address bar to make sure where I am. That was back before I just turned all siggies off. My browsing is much more pleasant now that I'm not forced to look at people's modeling portfolio while I browse.
> 
> I remember seeing some animated blowing kisses and some shower photoshoots and I'm seeing people go about their business in threads talking like we're not being forced to see this. I'm sitting here like  and they are like "yeah girl I like to use the 2 step Aphogee about a month after my touch up to prevent reversion".


 I don't think i've seen anything like this. Blowing kisses I'm gonna have to pay more attention to  people's siggies.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 28, 2009)

Natural Glow said:


> I don't think i've seen anything like this. Blowing kisses I'm gonna have to pay more attention to  people's siggies.


Me too.  The ones being described sound hilarious.


----------



## Southern Belle (Oct 29, 2009)

Curlee_lurker said:


> It gets outrageous. I'll look back up at my address bar to make sure where I am. That was back before I just turned all siggies off. My browsing is much more pleasant now that I'm not forced to look at people's modeling portfolio while I browse.
> 
> *I remember seeing some animated blowing kisses and some shower photoshoots and I'm seeing people go about their business in threads talking like we're not being forced to see this. I'm sitting here like  and they are like "yeah girl I like to use the 2 step Aphogee about a month after my touch up to prevent reversion*".


 
STOP. Just STOP, okay?!?! I can't take no more - you got me in here CRYIN'!!!  

OMG you just don't know how relieved I am! I thought I was the only one on the board thinking "WTF?!?!?!?!"


----------

